# The almost vibrato-less voice - your thoughts?



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

As I was listening to this disc today -







I decided to go to Amazon just for fun to read the reviews.

Apparently, a few listeners think Ms Petibon's voice is shrill (or "white" as someone called it), but the majority feel it is well suited for the baroque style.

I know it must seem a bit inconsistent with my dislike of countertenors, but I actually prefer this limited vibrato in the soprano voice which seems to make me particularly appreciative of baroque opera.

But, I'm willing to admit that my status as an opera novice makes my opinion questionable, to say the least.

Any thoughts from you more experienced operaphiles?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> As I was listening to this disc today -
> View attachment 25153
> 
> I decided to go to Amazon just for fun to read the reviews.
> ...


Vesteralen, it will do you _little good_ to listen to Pat Petitbon! With that appallingly lame joke out of the way, I'd like to say I like her voice, not shrill to my ears at all. Yes, less vibrato please!! You know *Emma Kirkby*? Very light on the vibrato, too.
My fave piece with Emma Kirkby is _Douce dame jolie_ / *Guillaume de by Machaut*. I can't find this exact piece on YouTube, but here's a link to another piece by Machaut with Kirkby:





PS: Thanks for the 'heads up' on Petibon, much appreciated.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

TalkingHead said:


> Vesteralen, it will do you _little good_ to listen to Pat Petitbon! With that appallingly lame joke out of the way, I'd like to say I like her voice, not shrill to my ears at all. Yes, less vibrato please!! You know *Emma Kirkby*? Very light on the vibrato, too.
> My fave piece with Emma Kirkby is _Douce dame jolie_ / *Guillaume de by Machaut*. I can't find this exact piece on YouTube, but here's a link to another piece by Machaut with Kirkby:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I enjoy Ms Kirkby as well (and her oft-partnered performer, Evelyn Tubb). Thanks.

And, thanks for jogging me to correct my misspelling in the OP.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

My pleasure! Here's the link to the CD I used to have of Kirkby/Machaut (see hereafter). I no longer have it unfortunately, my ex 'kept it' after our divorce. She has good taste, I'll grant her that. Think I'll get that for myself again this Christmas. And the Petitbon CD. Thank you Vesteralen for your OP, I'll be getting two great CDs come December! Allah be praised, this is a fine forum.

http://www.crotchet.co.uk/CDA66087.html


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> Apparently, a few listeners think Ms Petibon's voice is shrill (or "white" as someone called it), but the majority feel it is well suited for the baroque style.


nothing wrong with her voice, I agree with the majority. She's a high soprano, all high notes tend to be grating anyway. Definitely suited for Baroque and some Mozart.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

So far, I've only heard her as Sophie on the Pappano recording of _Werther_, but she sounds fine to me. (Actually, she sounds more at home as Sophie to me than Angela Gheorghiu does as Charlotte,)


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Another good vibratoless soprano is Marni Nixon. Forget the show-tunes and her soundtrack-overdubbing precision; listen to her in Webern's songs (Columbia Special Products-vinyl only). Perfect pitch, and beautiful!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I prefer low-vibrato for sopranos, particularly in the baroque style. I find Petibon's voice quite distinctive, and she sometimes does quite extreme interpretations that can be a lot of fun to listen to.


----------

